# Alum ramps today ''''nuts'''''



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

so go to get out the bro n laws boat and waited behind a moron with his girlfriend in the bronco... she says were waiting. for what i say... he wasn't even in the truck... then this other dude goes to take his son out of the water and backs down, his son drives the boat on the trailer and yells 5 times "dad hook up the boat" HE DOESN'T ...so i do it just to shut him up and get him the hell out of there.. retarded i say...IF YOU CANNOT HANDLE A BOAT AND KNOW ABOUT THE BOAT .... DON'T GET ONE......... SORRY FOR THE PISSED OFF RANT, BUT I AM FED UP WITH STUPIDITY FOLKS....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

When you realize this same scene happens at every ramp in the state, about 16 hrs a day nonstop, times about 7 months a year, youll soon realize just how many A-holes are really in this state, makes me want to avoid all people sometimes.....Watched a drunk ( couldnt walk) guy at a ramp, on a jet ski, totally T Bone a nice alluminum catfish boat last week, he floored it when he thought he was in nuetral.( hit it about 30 MPH) Good one. He did a ton of damage and everyone made sure he was held accountable. Of course everyone of us was laffing as it took him and Gf about 30 minutes to get it off the trailer, later that night, they were buzzing up and down the Ohio River and everyone was giving them plenty of room. We fishermen are not SAFE anywhere.

Salmonid


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

When I lived in vermont a friend of mine had his boat docked right next to the area's biggest launch ramp. He told me new stories just about every weekend of the things that happened. He said it was more fun to be sitting on his boat watching the action than to be fighting the waves on the lake.

But, vermont had one great law. They determined in court that fishing license fees paid for the boat ramps and therefore fishing boats had priority over pleasure boats. It was pretty funny watching an old 14 foot aluminum boat pull up and the shiny 25 footers had to wait for him to launch his boat.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Just trailered my boat at Buckeye a few years ago. Old half drunk guy in old van and an even older boat was launching. Had a yappy wife directing him down the ramp and 2 yappy dogs in the van. He gets out to pull boat off trailer ... Yappy dogs jumping at the window happened to lock the door. Doors locked ... engine running ... in the middle of the ramp ... need I say more!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I been seeing couples camping out in chairs by the boat ramps at alum this year just to see all the drama that goes on, I seen just about anything and everythimg at alum creek boat ramps!


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

It's everywhere ....I mainly fish the Scioto in cville not too many boats in and out . People tend to want to bank fish right where the gravel ramp is and I don't know why then they get all pissy when I show up like I'm in there way. Go figure!

It's a tough world out there,tougher if your stupid- John Wayne

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I was thinking about going out for a few hours this evening and then thought it would be a pain with all the recreational users. You confirmed what I feared. Labor Day can't come soon enough!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

It does get aggravating when you want to put in or pull out. But still I always plan for it to take awhile and just sit back and relax and watch these fools. The best is when someone has a rear wheel drive car and tries to pull a big boat out of a ramp that is covered with moss.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I keep telling everyone that I wish you could drink at the alum boat ramps. I would sit there all day with a cooler of beer and watch all the idiots and hot women in bikinis. 

When putting in at Indian Lake a couple years ago a couple with 2 small kids pulled up in this rotted out heap of a van to put in their pontoon which was just as bad as the van. They had no idea what they were doing but finally got it in the water. It floated around the docks for awhile why they argued and tried without success to start the motor (which had no cover and was way to small to be pushing a pontoon). When we came back a little while later the boat and van were gone, should have stayed to watch them try to load it.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

One of my favorite pastimes when I get a nice Sunday or Saturday off its to head down to the main Alum Marina ramps to do a little carp fishing from shore and watch the entertainment. That one is one of the better ones in the state, always a good time. I think they need to do a reality show about it, it is frustrating to be in the middle of that mess but it is fun if you are just there to watch.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

If your not one of those people in line to get on or off the water, a Saturday or Sunday at the ramps is hard to beat for enterainment. Some Lee's chicken and an evening at the North Shore ramp is a hard combo to beat.


----------



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

This is probably the biggest reason I don't fish more; having to launch the boat myself at a busy ramp...stressfull.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

My buddy went to Indian Lake on Sunday and told me today two guys almost got in a huge fight at the ramps. Huge yelling match. One guy parked his boat on the dock ramp and took of to get his truck. But then he was stuck behind 10+ other people already in line to put in or pull out and nobody could use the ramp.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

meisterdog said:


> so go to get out the bro n laws boat and waited behind a moron with his girlfriend in the bronco... she says were waiting. for what i say... he wasn't even in the truck... then this other dude goes to take his son out of the water and backs down, his son drives the boat on the trailer and yells 5 times "dad hook up the boat" HE DOESN'T ...so i do it just to shut him up and get him the hell out of there.. retarded i say...IF YOU CANNOT HANDLE A BOAT AND KNOW ABOUT THE BOAT .... DON'T GET ONE......... SORRY FOR THE PISSED OFF RANT, BUT I AM FED UP WITH STUPIDITY FOLKS....



meisterdog, You should make an etiquitte pamplet and post it on here for some of the "morons" who are trying to learn. 

Is there a boating class that taught you how to " handle a boat and know about the boat". I know they have boating safety classes but they only go so far.

Maybe you could start your own "boating and how to know about your boat" class"..... Because apparently there are a lot more people that don't know how to than do.:handshake:


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Launched at Marina last night. Boring as heck. Only 3 Trailers in parking lot. None when we came in. The nearby storms that completely missed the lake must of scared everybody away. 
Heck, some of my fondest memories of Alum have occurred at the ramps. Great entertainment at times. I just go and hope for the best and try to not get upset when others aren't doing things the way your supposed to. Usually, not any problems at all. I do avoid Sat. and Sun. afternoon and evenings, though.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

keithOH brings up an interesting situation. Its one thing if there is a courtesy dock and you don't use it and tie up the ramp, that's inconsiderate. Its another thing if there is no courtesy ramp and you HAVE to tie up at the ramp to get the vehicle. Then a line forms and people go freakin nuts when you go around them to get back to the ramp...or...there isn't always room to go around them and then its a cluster f


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

@HANG LOOSE: DO YOU REALLY THINK IT WOULD MATTER IF I POSTED RULES ON HOW TO LAUNCH A BOAT AT ALL. many of the SO-CALLED BOATERS have no idea what they have and how to handle it. THEY ARE SIMPLE MINDED MORONS. enough said......im out...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

meisterdog... Have fun in line sir.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

What we have here is the time right after Christmas, you know, we just celebrated Christmas in July so tis the season. This is the reverse of the time between ice being thick enough to walk on and the lakes actually thawing off. Must be this miserable heat getting to everyone, soon the boats will be put away for Winter and the boaters will be dreaming of warm sunny fun filled days full of catching fish......and waiting in line at the ramp for what seems like forever. Just sell the darn thing and be done with all the hassles, I sold my Ranger 10 years ago and haven't missed it once, well except when I go to Chautauqua in October.
Have fun out there......waiting in line...and waiting................


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

hang_loose said:


> meisterdog, You should make an etiquitte pamplet and post it on here for some of the "morons" who are trying to learn.
> 
> Is there a boating class that taught you how to " handle a boat and know about the boat". I know they have boating safety classes but they only go so far.
> 
> Maybe you could start your own "boating and how to know about your boat" class"..... Because apparently there are a lot more people that don't know how to than do.:handshake:


Actaully, there has been an etiquette thread posted here for roughly 3 years.

How do I know? I wrote it!!! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=95574


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

SwollenGoat said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=95574


That is a very well written and concise explanation. We should get permission to post a hundred copies at each Alum ramp?


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

If they can't read "NO WAKE" even when it is on the picture map at the ramp how do you expect them to read a big word like"ETIQUETTE"


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

Looks like im gonna have to start taking my call down pills ha ha ha. better yet im gonna buy a POS boat and launch it and dock it when i see the people that can't do either. Then they will see what it feels like to be pissed off by another person that cannot do the same thing they cannot do...DO YOU THINK THEY WILL NOTICE???? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice job SwollenGoat... and thank you for being part of the solution. Everybody needs to learn the right way without having all of the "experts" huffing and puffing down their neck.

meisterdog, Who taught you????? Be sure to thank them for the wonderful job they did.:good::good::good:


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I remember my first time backing the Ranger in after I purchased it and it was UGLY
I had grown up in the country so I was familiar with backing hay wagons and trailering to some extent but was totally unprepared for the tournament ramp event. I had just bought the boat and a buddy talked me into an open at Mosquito Lake, we get there and there seemed like a million boats were in the tourney. We get in line to launch and I asked him if he was going to launch the boat, he says no it's time you learn, PANIC!!
There were 4 lanes formed all backing in at the same time ande making it look real easy, now comes my turn, buddy hops out says I'll drive the boat off the trailer, I had never done that either. Director is yelling at me to hurry up and get the boat launched so I pull up and right away there's problems as I didn't pull up far enough and get straight, coupled with not knowing which way to cut the wheel and a million fancy bass boats to hit and damage I'm a complete nervous wreck. Truck and boat jack knifed director yelling, other boaters blowing horns buddy in the back of my boat yelling like an idiot, I put her in park calmly get out walk up to the director and said you do it I'm done here. 
Well finally they get the mess straightenend out and backed in and the rest of the day went smooth from there on. We spent a few hours after the tournament practicing driving the boat on and off the trailer and backing up the trailer. By the third tournament I was an old pro.
Hang Loose is right, for those that can back up a trailer, drive on and off and do everything else that is required to launch a boat correctly there is probably someone to thank for teaching you how. Trailers don't come with instructions on how to back them up and boats don't come with instructions on how to handle loading, launching and trailering. Everybody has to learn somewhere, somehow and unfortunately the ramp is where class is held....patience out there.... this post doesn't excuse poor manners, those must be taught at home during childhood....


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Youtube has all types of instructional videos ...after taking over 30 minutes my first time (luckily there wasn't much traffic at the ramp), I watched few videos on backing it in and viola, next time I was on the water in a couple minutes.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In the landscape shop at OSU I ran a student crew with a small tractor and trailer, and I made everyone on the crew learn to back the rig.

*G* you could sit in the driver's seat and see the ball behind you, I'd tell them they'd never have an easier way to learn.


----------

